# Sig Sauer GSR Revolution questions



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Sig Sauer GSR Revolution target manufactured 2007. Wondering what the opinions are on these? Heard they had problems early on. Found one for 750 have some overtime checks coming should i get nuts? Thanks


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the GSR TTT.... about the same vintage. For $750, depending on condition, I'd buy it. I've had no issues of any sort with mine. :smt1099


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for reply and for your service!! Ended up being pretty banged up so I passed on it thanks!


----------

